# honey show how far to fill pint jar?



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Do the show rules say to use a pint jar, or some other style like Queenline or Gamber? Better check the rules.


----------



## ibmerlin (Mar 11, 2010)

Rules are for pint jars. I am just not sure of the fill level. In canning you fill to the line level for head space. When I fill to this point it's only 23 oz. Would that be under filled? If i fill by weight (pint=24oz) and it's over the line would that be over filled?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The rules for judging honey may vary by each different show.

At our local _Greene County Fair_ honey show, points were deducted for jars that showed visible air space below the lid.

You may find the following link from the _Eastern Apicultural Society_ (EAS) useful:


> Do fill honey jars correctly. (See below) Honey must cover the bead and be about 3/8 to 1/2 inch below top with no gap visible between lid and honey. Make sure the THREADS of the jar are honey free -- it seeps down and gets the jar sticky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Look at the rules, and see if they have the judging criteria- that is really what you need to see- most will have criteria on fill line and specifications. Most honey shows require no visible air space below the lid- and honey on the lid is a points deduction so many bring an extra lid and exchange it at the show or cover with saran wrap under lid and take it off at the show.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Our rules said that they needed to be even but did not specify. I did weigh the jars and found that they actually had less honey than a pound so I will find out this weekend how we did.


----------

